# Tires - Anyone Running Bridgestone G019 or HP550?



## edge10 (May 25, 2008)

This is for a J30 chassis (1987 GXE). I am looking for decent wear, avg ride comfort, occasional snow with some performance handling, but not ultimate performance. The Bridgestone G019 are HP550 similar, with the HP550 a Sears exclusive with slightly higher wear rating. Any other tires I should look at ? General Altimax HP, Kumho KR21?


----------

